# Loudspeaker Know-how workshop in US



## DT053 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just received this e-mail from Wolfgang wife and thought I would pass it on. I'm sure Wolfgang wouldn't mind. The workshop usually lasts two 8hr days. He could easily go on for much longer and never run out of things to teach you. He usually does it as a group, and the cost is paid by a company, but I will ask him if he had a group, would he be willing to accept individuals if they paid an entry fee.

dT

Dear All !



in November 2010 KLIPPEL will participate in the AES convention in San Francisco. Before of after this event Wolfgang Klippel would be available for a loudspeaker know-how company workshop within the United States. 



If you and your co-workers are interested in a 2 day workshop, please contact me, so I can send you a quotation.



Best regards,

Uta 



__________________________________

Ms. Uta Klippel
Vice President / Prokuristin
KLIPPEL GmbH
Klippel GmbH - Home Page
Tel: + 49-(0) 351-2513535
Fax:+ 49-(0) 351-2513431
Mendelssohnallee 30
01309 Dresden, Germany
Amtsgericht Dresden HRB15005
Geschaeftsfuehrer: Wolfgang Klippel


----------

